# 2.8L operating Temp



## DDM (Jul 14, 2007)

I traded some tree work the other day for a 88 S-10 Tahoe,Short bed 5 speed.
When driving the Temp is running from 210-225 Degrees. The red on the gage doesn't start until about 255. What is the operating temp for these engines?


----------



## spacemule (Jul 14, 2007)

DDM said:


> I traded some tree work the other day for a 88 S-10 Tahoe,Short bed 5 speed.
> When driving the Temp is running from 210-225 Degrees. The red on the gage doesn't start until about 255. What is the operating temp for these engines?



Unless I'm mistaken, stock ones have a 195 degree thermostat.


----------



## DDM (Jul 15, 2007)

Seems a little warm for the red on the gage to start at 255 degrees.


----------



## spacemule (Jul 15, 2007)

If the cooling system is designed to operate at a higher pressure, it can have a much higher operating temperature before boiling occurs.


----------



## DDM (Jul 15, 2007)

It has a 16lb cap on it.I checked the repair manual and that is correct.


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Jul 15, 2007)

Is it overheating?



If its running OK and not boiling over its prolly OK.



Welcome to the world of old Chevy guages!



Do you have a temp gun? If so, drive it till the temp goes up and get out and shoot the Rad hose or even the block near the head and see what it says.



.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jul 15, 2007)

my old 92 S-10 ran about 210 all the time. Seemed high to me, but it ran like that for the whole time I owned it, about 4 years


----------



## TDunk (Jul 17, 2007)

It probably has a 190-195 thermostat in it, so running at 200-210 isn't out of line. Do what RBW said and get a heat gun and see what the engine's temp. really is. If it were mine, i'd prolly put a new thermostat and a temp. sensor in it.


----------



## ray benson (Jul 17, 2007)

DDM said:


> Seems a little warm for the red on the gage to start at 255 degrees.



06 silverado 4.3 engine has a similar gauge. The gauge goes to 260 deg, red is from 255 to 260. The truck runs about 210 deg. On older vehicles I have replaced the radiator cap with one that has a lower rating by 3 or 4 lbs. In hopes of lengthening the radiators life.


----------



## DDM (Jul 19, 2007)

I changed the thermostat and now it runs around 200-205. Tested the old one and it wouldn't open.


----------



## cuttinscott (Jul 19, 2007)

I had a 85' 2.8 years ago and worked the living he!! out of it...... It always ran hott till one day the rad popped and I noticed it was just a single core replaced it with a double core and NO MORE HEATING ISSUES. Then I sold it LOL.

Scott


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Jul 19, 2007)

Good deal! 



Was it hard to change out? The one on our Jimmy is a monster to get to.


.


----------



## cuttinscott (Jul 19, 2007)

RaisedByWolves said:


> Good deal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no big deal fit in the same shrouds even.......

Scott


----------



## GASoline71 (Jul 20, 2007)

Had an '82 Camaro with one of those POS 2.8L's in it. Always ran hot. 195 degree t-stat in it too. Even after I changed out the t-stat for a new one it still ran hot. Glad I sold it.

Gary


----------



## OilHead (Jul 20, 2007)

Check the clutch fan if it has one it may be slipping or not be locking up .If thats not the problem then it may have cloging of the cross flow tubes inside the radiator rust at the overflow is useually a good indicator & you wont see much movment with the rad cap off. Drive by your local radiator repair shop & ask if they would take a quick temp reading with there infared thermometer at the lower hose to see exactly what the temp is being returned back to the engine. They should do it for free as it only takes less than a min. Plastic tank raditiors can not be roded out like in the old days


----------

